# Windows 98 stuck at 16 Color/640x480



## smb3master (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey Guys, I recently installed Windows 98se on an old crusty laptop I have (a Gateway MT6730 I believe).
And now the my display settings are stuck at 16 (or 2) color, and 640x480 resolution, the LCD display actually supports up to 1280x1024, I'd like to find a way to increase it to 16-bit color, and 1024x768 resolution, the PC stats are:

Intel Pentium Dual-Core T2310 CPU @1.46GHz
1GB (had been 2) DDR3?-1066 Memory
The motherboard is Phoenix (but apparently crusty enough to support Win 9x)
And I have no Idea what the Integrated GPU is, dxdiag recognizes it as "Unknown".

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You need to download and install the motherboard and graphics drivers for that laptop.


----------



## smb3master (Jul 11, 2013)

Problem is, Gateway's only drivers for the MT6730 are Windows XP/Vista drivers.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Look for drivers for the video chip.


----------



## smb3master (Jul 11, 2013)

Well after going through Debug mode with MS-DOS Prompt, I finally found that the GPU is a integrated Intel GM965, and I found a official driver on CNET, and It claims to support Windows 95, through Windows Vista, but when I attempt to run it, it says something along the lines of "Newer version of Windows expected".

Would it be possible to run the .exe file on my Windows 7 machine, and then move the driver files to my Windows 98 PC?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

No that won't work.
Try: http://download.exdat.com/video_int...amily_type_driver_version_a01/index-6331.html


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm at a loss as to why you would install Windows 98SE in a Gateway MT6730 laptop that came with Windows Vista. 

If I remember correctly, Windows 98SE won't make use of more than 512 MB of RAM.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

There is still some applications that need Dos/Win98 and refuse to work on NT based systems.
I keep at least one working 98SE around to support Tills and Diagnostic Machines that run 98.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Dave:

I can understand someone using an old, slow "dinosaur" to run DOS and FAT32 applications in Windows 98SE.

He hasn't said why he converted a 5-year old laptop designed for Windows Vista to run Windows 98SE, so I'm curious as to why he did.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Well maybe his dinosaur became extinct and he still needed the thrills.

By the way I run 98SE on a 2Gb machine. I know I had to do some fiddling.


----------



## smb3master (Jul 11, 2013)

> I'm at a loss as to why you would install Windows 98SE in a Gateway MT6730 laptop that came with Windows Vista.


Because after trying to install Service Pack 1, it froze while it was in progress, and screwed up the OS.
So I decided to install a spare copy of Win98se on it, which it works fine besides the resolution/color.



> If I remember correctly, Windows 98SE won't make use of more than 512 MB of RAM.


It seems to utilize 768 MB on this machine, but I need the extra 256 for the Integrated graphics.



> There is still some applications that need Dos/Win98 and refuse to work on NT based systems.


Yeah, I have quite a few games and programs that only run on DOS and older Windows.



> No that won't work.
> Try: http://download.exdat.com/video_inte...ndex-6331.html


Thanks, I'll try it in a bit.

EDIT: The EXE file extracted the files just fine, but now I'm having a problem.
When I try to run the Setup.exe included, it says "A required .DLL file, PSAPI.DLL, was not found."


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Because after trying to install Service Pack 1, it froze while it was in progress, and screwed up the OS.


SP1 was released in March 2008 and SP2 was released in May 2009.

If you used Windows Vista in such an outdated condition for that long, that would probably explain why the SP1 upgrade failed.

Anyway, good luck with Windows 98SE.

------------------------------------------------------


----------

